# FV, John Piper, Doug Wilson, Paul Washer



## Romans922 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can we say...ridiculous?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLEzINyXle8"]YouTube - Desiring God 2009 and Federal Vision[/ame]


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 24, 2009)

That video is plain stupid. Paul Washer mixing law and gospel? Yes, he _does_ point people to the law... *SO THEY SEE THEIR NEED FOR THE GOSPEL*.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought LSD was outlawed.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I just can't get over the fact that the two guys look like lego men!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 24, 2009)

lego man 1 has a 5 o clock shadow! Someone get Mr Lego a bic.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 24, 2009)

That was darn funny and somewhat truthful.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2009)

What are the "truthful things" in the video? I haven't read "future grace." Is what they say about Piper true. What about Washer?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 25, 2009)

OK, I found the old thread about Piper and Wilson and the FV. I was out of town that week (and the thread was closed in a day) and so I had no idea about this. I am shocked!


----------

